# Equissage vs Equilibrium massage pad...



## wench (2 November 2012)

Just wondered if one is better than the other, or any other comments on them!


----------



## MiaBella (2 November 2012)

I think the difference is reflected by price.  I think the equissage in my opinion has more options  (and stays in position better) and does a really good job.  The equilibrium pad I think also does a good job but doesn't seem to go as deep as the equissage does (from putting hands on horse's body whilst pad is running and feeling the effects) however for a horse without real issues I think its a good product and saves you a chunk of money. 

Depends on why you want to buy it.  Last yard I was at had an equissage that they would rent out, and I thought it was really good but my mare doesn't have any real problems (but does appreciate the massage pad and goes better for it) so when moving yards and losing access to the equissage I bought the equilbrium pad as its 10x cheaper and does what I need (its also easier to store and move about).


----------



## Tr0uble (2 November 2012)

Agree with above, it depends what funds you have vs. what problem the horse has!

Equissage will be the better product, but is less accessible because of the cost, Equilibrium is far more accessible and if your horse has no actual issues, and you are just using it as a maintenance, muscle loosening tool, then it does the job.

I have the Equilibrium, horse has no issues....had the choice of buying an Equissage OR adding to my lorry budget and buying the Equilibrium.


----------



## DuckToller (2 November 2012)

I bought an Equissage about 3 years ago when our boy was getting a bit stiff and we used it on the lorry before a competition to help loosen him up and use himself better. 

It did help him a lot, but we no longer compete him (retired) and since then it has stayed in its bag in the cupboard under the stairs, so it's an expensive thing to have if you don't use it!


----------



## kezimac (2 November 2012)

i have a cyclossage rug - i used to have an equilbrium pad - never really relaxed horse that well. found horse had kissing spines, got her on a trial with cyclossage to use one of their rugs and she was far more relaxed and muscles were better. 

After speaking with Sean from cyclossage the equilbrium pad is percussion and it doesnt always actually help.


----------



## Britestar (2 November 2012)

I have equlibrium and the horses love it


----------



## monkeybum13 (2 November 2012)

My 'back person' (equine sports massage) highly recommends the equilibirum massage pad, she's not too keen on equissage.


----------



## asset2004 (2 November 2012)

lots of posts on this here, do a search to find them.

I've had both, and TBH much prefer the Equilibrium over the equissage as well as a fraction of the price!!

Having ponies the equissage is too big and heavy for their frame, there's a lot of weight rom the battery pack which pulls it to one side.

I was talked into buying the equissage but a very pushy saleswoman (I know the equissage ones are particularly pushy) but realised it wasn't going to suit my horses as soon as it arrived. Thankfully I managed to sell it on fairly soon afterwards and didn't lose too much money.

The equilbriumpad covers a larger area, is much more friendly on your pocket  and easier to store.


----------

